# CM Silent Pro 700W vs XFX 650W XXX vs Corsair TX650W



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new power supply. I'm going to buy CM Silent Pro 700W or Corsair TX650W or XFX 650W XXX becouse my Modecom MC 620 Carbon isn't silent and the 12V=20A only - for two lines 12V max=470W. I want a PSU with only one 12V line with 50A or more.

I'm going to make CF with 2xHD4850 or buy HD5850 or a new Radeon 6770.

*Do you think this is a good choice? Which one would you instruct me, and why?*


----------



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)

Could you help me with this?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm quite fond of my XFX 650w XXX.  It has plenty of power, enough for GTX460 SLI, is semi-modular, has a slick color scheme (except for the green fan), is a quality SeaSonic-based unit, and is reasonably quiet under most loads.  Gets a bit loud under load in a poorly ventilated case (drawing 350w+ DC), and the cables are on the shorter end of the spectrum.  Still very happy with it


----------



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)

Is the XFX 650W XXX louder than Corsair TX650W? What about Cooler Master Silent Pro 700W?


----------



## Igorius (Oct 9, 2010)

Nobody can help?


----------



## FilipM (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd go either XFX or CM, just because of the fact that they both have single 12V lanes and yet they are being modular. The XFX has 52A on the 12V rail, the CM has 50, more than enough for anything thats not insane. Go for the one thats cheaper. But still, i would put the CM on first place.

If you are tight on money, and the Corsair one is the cheapest, go for it, about the same specs but its not modular, that is it's only drawback


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Igorius said:


> Is the XFX 650W XXX louder than Corsair TX650W? What about Cooler Master Silent Pro 700W?



I'd say they're probably the same.  As long as you have decent airflow and are drawing under 400w, they all should be fine.  And the XFX and Corsair are essentially the same PSU internally IIRC, so they should be about the same


----------



## Igorius (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,
today I bought the Corsair TX650W for about $69 USD (200 PLN)
http://allegro.pl/corsair-tx-650w-prawie-nowy-gwarancja-i1270647791.html
This PSU is still 14 months warranty. I am pleased. I think that this was an occasion.


----------

